# canadian citizen flying out of usa



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

My husband and I plan a 3 month holiday in Florida April-June, during that time we would like to fly to ireland to attend my grandaughters first communion for 3-4 weeks, fly back to Florida for the rest of our holiday, and drive back to Canada in June. We have a Canadain passport, but will we need any other documentation to present at customs to prove we will be returning to Canada. Also for us it is going to be a lot cheaper to fly from USA, than Canada, so thought it would be good to incorporate it into our holiday, as it would be too late to go to Florida after May (the winter being almost over at that time) Would appreciate your help, emailed a government office, all I can see is that we need our passports, just wnt to be sure before booking flights Thanks:ranger:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> My husband and I plan a 3 month holiday in Florida April-June, during that time we would like to fly to ireland to attend my grandaughters first communion for 3-4 weeks, fly back to Florida for the rest of our holiday, and drive back to Canada in June. We have a Canadain passport, but will we need any other documentation to present at customs to prove we will be returning to Canada. Also for us it is going to be a lot cheaper to fly from USA, than Canada, so thought it would be good to incorporate it into our holiday, as it would be too late to go to Florida after May (the winter being almost over at that time) Would appreciate your help, emailed a government office, all I can see is that we need our passports, just wnt to be sure before booking flights Thanks:ranger:


Unfortunately, there's nothing sure about entering the US as a visitor. You'll probably be okay but nobody can guarantee it. Not even a call to CBP can give you assurances, since the decision on whether to admit you is down to the individual CBP officer you encounter.

Look back for each planned entry to the US and check that you've been outside the US more than you've been inside for the preceding 12 months. Although this is not a law, it's a good rule of thumb and one that is foolish to ignore.

All you need is your passports. However, I'd take evidence of your ties to Canada with you on the journey as well to be produced only if specifically requested.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Unfortunately, there's nothing sure about entering the US as a visitor. You'll probably be okay but nobody can guarantee it. Not even a call to CBP can give you assurances, since the decision on whether to admit you is down to the individual CBP officer you encounter.
> 
> Look back for each planned entry to the US and check that you've been outside the US more than you've been inside for the preceding 12 months. Although this is not a law, it's a good rule of thumb and one that is foolish to ignore.
> 
> All you need is your passports. However, I'd take evidence of your ties to Canada with you on the journey as well to be produced only if specifically requested.


Thanks for your reply, I had planned to bring evidence of address in Canada with us, Bank details ect: just in case, we cross the border into Buffalo maybe once a fortnight to shop, we drive over, would that count? for an actual holiday we havent stayed in the us for 3 years, but as you say it is a gamble, not sure if it is worth it, but to travel out of Canada, the price was over $2000 and that was with the Canadian Affair / air transit LOW COST airlines, out of Oralndo, it was under $800 for us both return, and a holiday to Florida as well am in a quandry now as what to do!!! Thanks again:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Thanks for your reply, I had planned to bring evidence of address in Canada with us, Bank details ect: just in case, we cross the border into Buffalo maybe once a fortnight to shop, we drive over, would that count? for an actual holiday we havent stayed in the us for 3 years, but as you say it is a gamble, not sure if it is worth it, but to travel out of Canada, the price was over $2000 and that was with the Canadian Affair / air transit LOW COST airlines, out of Oralndo, it was under $800 for us both return, and a holiday to Florida as well am in a quandry now as what to do!!! Thanks again:confused2::confused2:


If I were you, I'd probably risk it. After all, there are only 2 sure things in this life!


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> If I were you, I'd probably risk it. After all, there are only 2 sure things in this life!


Thanks, yes we probably will, but don't want to do anything that would stop us getting back into the states, as we hope to break the Canadian winters up by spending 3-4 months down in Florida, or we would love to buy a holiday home there, should we eventually return to ireland, for us in the winter, and my family in the summer holidays. Anyway thanks again for your help, it was appreciated


----------

